# Ants in cork bark



## Ninja13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I recently purchased a crestie and today decided to change the tank around. I put some new cork bark in which I got from a reptile shop this morning. Made the tank look amazing then 4 hours later I went to see how the little guy was getting on and there were loads of ants crawling round. They were black with red heads, I have emptied the tank and put the wood in the freezer, does anyone know what these are or how to kill them?

Thanks


----------



## AntsEngland (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, from your description (black with red heads) & that they live in wood, They most likely are a Southern European Ant called Crematogaster Scutellaris - http://www.mariodiges.com/fotos/Insectos/Crematogaster scutellaris.jpg

if only you had kept the colony I would love to have a colony of Crematogaster  

anyway,I hope this helped :2thumb:


----------



## Ninja13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, that looks like them. Are they dangerous?

If I find anymore, I'll let you know!!


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

I also put my cork bark in boiling water to rid of any critters :2thumb:


----------



## AntsEngland (Feb 10, 2013)

*Crematogaster Scutellaris*

They can be dangerous. especially to reptiles as these ants can shoot Formic Acid from there abdomen which could potentially blind a reptile


----------



## Ninja13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh no, I looked in the freezer this morning and got 23 dead in there, I looked at them closely and I'm pretty sure that's what they are. I'm worried in case they one back! Thank you for your help.


----------



## AntsEngland (Feb 10, 2013)

Boiling water kills any insect, so if you soak the cork in boiling water for a while, they should all die


----------



## Ninja13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you think freezing wouldn't kill them?


----------



## AntsEngland (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, as an ant keeper myself, Cold temperatures can make the Ants go into hibernation rather than kill them


----------



## Ninja13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was worried you were going to say that!! Thank you so much for all your help


----------

